# Humidor Temp too high??? Help please



## Ky-Cap-Tan (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello.....I am looking for some advice and help...... I have two smaller humidors ( a 20 cigar and a 50 cigar) and a larger three drawer model that holds 150. The problem is that I have all three humidors in a basement that typically stays pretty cool in the 70-74 range and the two smaller humidors rh and temp are fine, but my larger humidor has an rh of 70 but the temp is fluctuating between 75-78???? This is a new humidor and I have seasoned it but have not started to stock it because of the temperature issue. Any suggestions on what could be causing this temp issue with the new humidor???? Also, I am using heartfelt beads and a hygro II hygrometer if that helps. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I may have placed this is the wrong area and it possibly should have went under accessory discussion board....... and if so, I apologize.....not sure how to get it moved.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

No idea what would cause the humidor to be hotter than the ambient temperature. Is it sitting in the sun? Beside the drier? On top of a piece of electrical equipment? Maybe your thermometer is wrong. 

Advice: Treat all your cigars to prevent beetles by freezing them in ziplocs for 3 days. There are lots of threads on this here if you're interested. Focus on keeping your relative humidity constant in your humidor. In my opinion, 70 is high. I like 60-65 better. Once you get into that 75+ region, you're going to get mold problems regardless of the temperature. Within reason, don't worry about the temperature unless you're trying to age cigars long term (for YEARS). Your cigars at 76 degrees are going to smoke just like your cigars at 73 degrees. Temperature swings are what you want to avoid since they affect relative humidity. A environment having a STABLE temperature of 78 (I just arbitrarily picked this number) and constant humidity is better for your cigars than an UNSTABLE environment that fluctuates between 58 and 72 with widely swinging humidity levels. 

Finally, don't obsess over trivial aspects of this hobby. You do need to take care of cigars, but they're tougher than you think. If you set the parameters that define "success" too narrowly, you'll drive yourself nuts.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I suspect that your thermometer isn't as accurate as you're giving it credit for 

If ambient temperature is 74, and your thermometer says 76, your thermometer reads 2 degrees high most likely.

I just looked up your hygrometer, and it should be accurate to 1 degree of temperature, but you might have gotten a dud. I suggest taking your different temp/hygrometers and placing them all next to each other. All should read the same values. Note which one is being used in your large humidor...and it will likely have a different reading.

There is no possible way that the humidor is generating it's own heat, unless it has some sort of heater inside, or it's so new that it was sitting outside for a while and has retained some heat (but even that should dissipate within a day). You could also try t remove the hygro II from the large humidor and place it outside of the humidor, and see what the ambient temp is outside of it.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

You could also make a note of the temp and humidity of the different humidors, then swap hygrometers and let them get in good, I guess a day would be sufficient, and compare. Your issue should be known at this point, whether tilts a hygrometer problem or some freak other issue with the new humi.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Generally speaking, the brothers are correct, that there's no way for a humidor to create its own heat. The only way would be if you had a boat load of new cigars in there that were going through their final fermentation cycle, but that seems unlikely. I agree that its likely the thermometer.

Moved to the proper forum.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Swap one of the other hygros into it to see where it actually is. Then either write the offset down for the one thats in it now or get a different hygro.


----------



## billdakelski (Dec 11, 2009)

If you have 3 humis with 2 on target, than is seems obvious the third one needs calibration. (do a salt test for humidity), I recommend 65 percent for year over year storage and 68 for immediate use. Themometers and Hygrometers are notoriously innacurate "quality" makes no difference, unless you are using a Sling Psychrometer you can forget about accuracy. It is much better to learn to feel the the cigar to tell if it is right (put a cheap sqeezer cigar in your humi and fondle it occasionally and you will learn how by experience). I have many cigars aging from yesterday to going on 20 years, I have had bugs only once and mold from time to time, the trick is to catch it early by consistent monitoring, but don't become a pest yourself. As for freezing cigars, not gooda idea IMHO, freezing is a radical process and degrades any organic substance, not worth it, bugs don't happen that often and can be controlled by 67/67. Go ahead and load up that humi, you are going to see swings in temp/hyg until in settles down and buffers the sticks, so you really can't determine any thing untill a coupla weeks anyway. Oh, and get those babies out of the basement the mold spore count is probably higher there and every time you open that lid they sneak in. This all is not that critical, unless you live with your home thermostat at 80 the house temp is fine. Review what Snagged wrote most of it is right on.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.....I found (as several of you pointed out) that I had a bad hygrometer.... luckily it was a new one and I was able to get it traded out and now all is well.....thanks again!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad to see this was easily resolved.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

to this +1


GoJohnnyGo said:


> Glad to see this was easily resolved.


----------

